# A thank you to you all



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All 

I owe you all so much. It was easy to deal with the divorce because of you all. When i was down there would be a comment or something funny on the Forum that would lift me when i needed it.

Briefly Over Four years ago i had a dream of a place in the sun, Like many it was in Spain in fact in the Ayora valley. I tried to explain to my wife that like thousands of others we could have a holiday home in the sun. The answer was NO. no if or but just NO. 

Now after going to the Algarve with my daughter and knowing she had had a good time there i started to look in Portugal and when it came time to talk about a home in the sun the answer was NO. But not just No also that she wanted a divorce. It was expected that i would give up on the idea and carry on giving her the life she had come to enjoy. 

The divorce was the decider stay at home and the best i could do after the divorce with the money we would both have i could only afford a home to live in but i would have to carry on working for at least the next Five years when i retire.

I am lucky to have found a home at a price i can afford in a peaceful community and i can look forward to the coming years. When i am in Gois it may seen strange but i feel so at home and after all the times i have visited i have already made some really good friends. 

I look forward to the move knowing i have all my friends on the Forum to enjoy my journey to the rest of my life.

You have all helped me get through the past into the future.

Thanks

Well it's now after midnight and it's now the 9th June and Peter is a free man.

Peter a new man


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I owe you all so much. It was easy to deal with the divorce because of you all. When i was down there would be a comment or something funny on the Forum that would lift me when i needed it.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Peter,
May you enjoy the rest of your life happily,living your dream here in Portugal.
All the best.

Mick
Silverwizard.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I am really heppy for you Peter, may all your days be sunny ones from now on.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The coountdown has finished and now the rest of you life is in from of you ENJOY IT!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations Peter
That`s the last hurdle jumped.........now get yer arse over here and start enjoying life again, all the best and the first bock is on me!


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

*Happy sunny days*

Hi peter i have been following your post over the past months, you have had a roughf time, but now its time to leave it all behind, and start a new journey full of sunny days all the best. jay


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

And we heard that Mrs FC had her own quiet celebration too


----------



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I owe you all so much. It was easy to deal with the divorce because of you all. When i was down there would be a comment or something funny on the Forum that would lift me when i needed it.
> 
> ...


Hello Peter

Good luck to you and a brand new life ahead of you in Portugal.

Tina


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope you will enjoy the next new phase of your life, come rain or shine!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

hey free man. How does it feel?
:spit::clap2:


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

peter i´m glad everything is working out for you .may you enjoy the rest of your life and don´t forget you always can count on the lovely nurses to keep you company in those cold nights in gois,best of luck


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter
Like promised, I’m going out now to enjoy a super book in your name, I hope you don’t mind if I have two.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

hello Peter, you are now an official member of the fastest growing club, 'divorcee incorporated' I did it a long time ago. It was a difficult decision to make even in a young marriage, but never looked back, and all the twists and turns in my life have eventually brought me here. Life is good, and hope it stays that way. Hope the same comes for you. 

J xxx


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Everybody 

I have had so much support over the last few months and your good wishes have really helped me so much.

I have two viewings on the house that will fund my move to Vale Boa and a very interested party wanting my business.

During my holiday in October " Perter's world tour of Portugal " i will look forward to meeting as many of you as i can. 

Starting up at Porto and down the coast to Lagos then inland and up through Tomar and home and as many places in between as i can.

Thanks can never be enough for your support but anyway.

Thanks to you all 

Peter a freeman


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For how long, Peter?
:eyebrows:


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I have had so much support over the last few months and your good wishes have really helped me so much.
> 
> ...


Watch out Peter!
The local talent of Gois will be beating a path to your door!:eyebrows:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peter’s long hair and beard, caused confusion in the village. They think is a Sheik and, they having 12 “virgins” for him to start a new harem. The river bar has changed name to the Sheik bar and the local council, has Peter’s face right in the center of their flag


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Are they trying to raise the population numbers up? A 90 year old can’t do much to help


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Peter! Your new life is starting, i wish you a lot of happiness in the future.

Nadya


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

cool john said:


> Are they trying to raise the population numbers up? A 90 year old can’t do much to help





I think he looks well for his age. The avatar pic is a before the make over
pic. The long hair and beard have gone. He went and got cropped and also had a close shave. The "new" Peter could already be among you as we speak ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> I think he looks well for his age. The avatar pic is a before the make over
> pic. The long hair and beard have gone. He went and got cropped and also had a close shave. The "new" Peter could already be among you as we speak ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

More beer, lovely beer !


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I think he looks well for his age. The avatar pic is a before the make over
> pic. The long hair and beard have gone. He went and got cropped and also had a close shave. The "new" Peter could already be among you as we speak ?



He definitely had a makeover. He has now long brown curly hair, Had liposuction and Botox. You are probably right, is possible he is already here, and keeps sending this old photos, to create a distraction. One of the cans in the picture has “valid until 03.2002”


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> He definitely had a makeover. He has now long brown curly hair, Had liposuction and Botox. You are probably right, is possible he is already here, and keeps sending this old photos, to create a distraction. One of the cans in the picture has “valid until 03.2002”


My God John,
Your eyesight's amazing!!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> My God John,
> Your eyesight's amazing!!


Old habits. I might be retired but I am not dead, yet


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

Hi john
You might want to order your coffin. “She” already knows about your latest “comments” in the forum, and her mum isn’t happy about it
:boxing:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

jayferreira said:


> Hi john
> You might want to order your coffin. “She” already knows about your latest “comments” in the forum, and her mum isn’t happy about it
> :boxing:




These women John. They do like to stick together and to keep each other well informed. Your done for now son ! Perhaps if you talk nicely to Peter he "MAY CONSIDER" taking in a lodger ?


----------

